
Show HN: Juicy Product Comparison w/ Gaming Algorithm on Amazon - humming
https://www.a2omini.com/
======
SeanMGonzalez
Good search capability.

Once the initial search is done, I didn't realize I should select multiple
products and click "compare". Once I saw this, I wanted to sort the products
by reviews, features, something.

Once in feature rating mode, the picture was tiny and there was no
description, so I wasn't sure what product I was rating the feature of.

After rating the feature and in comparison mode, again I'm not sure which
product is which, so hard to make judgements. After making a series of
judgements, I noticed that I often had to scroll down because of the large
white space at the top of the page.

As I progressed and continued to judge features, I had no idea where I was in
the process, or many more questions might be necessary before confidence in a
selection was clear. Once everything was completed, it's clear which one you
recommend based on my judgements, but I don't know why or which feature
judgements had the most effect.

Finally, when I went to share my results and sign up on facebook so I could be
a super A2O contributor, it kicked me back to the original A2O main page and
it did not save the comparison I'd just done.

Good luck!

~~~
humming
Thanks! I'll make the instructions better to select multiple products, make
better use of white space, and indicate which product is being compared. I'll
also make it so that you can go back to the comparison once you log in. There
is a progress bar while you are comparing the products that indicates how many
more comparisons to go through. Each comparison is considered one match and is
weighted the same to give an overall score for each product.

Thanks for the feedback, it's helpful to understand what should be improved
overall to have a better method to match products to user preferences.

------
humming
To Do: (1) Search for any product to buy online, select a few products to
compare, and go through comparison game. (2) Share the comparison to Discover
on A2Omini, UpVote or DownVote other comparisons. (3) Take the Taste Test
quiz. (4) Like a Buying Guide on Home Goods or Sporting Goods. (5)
Automatically tracks your Search and Comparison histories. (6) Sign Up!!

------
andrei_tr
Really helpful when deciding between similar products.

